# Reconditioning of two German micrometers



## Norppu (Sep 29, 2020)

I have bought two micrometers which were badly neglected. This, of course, had an impact on the price.
The first micrometer is a German Steinmeyer which is a well known brand. However, this micrometer was totally frozen and it was hiding inside a gunk cocoon.
The other micrometer, also a German brand, Carl Mahr, had a lot more potential. It looked clean but it was totally frozen as well.
After some pickling in brake cleaner, sneezing with towels and calibration they both came back to life.
The Mahr so much that it might become my new go-to micrometer.


----------

